# Opinions on this supplement



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I use Smartpak for the horses so I went looking there to see what they had in the way of supplements. What do you all think of this one for Penny. 

I do think she needs something because after just 3 doses of the nsaid, last night she leaped onto the couch instead of slowly climbing, although to be accurate she's always been more of a climber unless she's really excited. She's still jumping into the car fine, onto the bed fine. I noticed more spring in her jump, more energy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

And then there's this one:

SmartCanine™ Senior - Dog Joint Supplements from SmartPak Canine


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

There is a gal I know that rides her horses around the local cranberry bogs who also uses Smartpack for her horses and is quite happy with them. I am confused about what supplement in particular for Penny you are asking about? Could you post a link or name of the particular supplement? I do not think they make the daily dose pack for dogs.

NSAID's usually do work pretty quick and I am glad you saw a improvement in short order to "diagnose" the problem. I am happy you are seeking alternative measures. There are a great number of supplementsto give and can be hit or miss depending on the dog.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> And then there's this one:
> 
> SmartCanine™ Senior - Dog Joint Supplements from SmartPak Canine


The numbers seem kinda low per dose.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oops, forgot the link for the first one:

Conquer Mature Years - Dog Joint Supplements from SmartPak Canine


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, think the values are very low. For an all round supplement, I love the WHolistic Pet Complete Joint health, Springtime Inc Longevity. For joints, cosequin DS, dausiquin, or even human brands from the drug store containing glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM are readily available with higher values than the Smart Pack.

http://www.wholisticpet.com/


----------

